# 6ème Gev'versaire



## Calamitintin

6000 déjà...
Alors, sur la carte nous avons ça, ça, ça, ça, et ça. (Bon le dernier j'ai un peu tapé dedans, mais je confirme, il est très bon ). Tu veux lequel ?
++
Cal
PS : Je viens de tomber sur ton profil : as-tu préparé pelle et seau pour les montagnes de jeux de mots foireux ?


----------



## itka

Geve... je suis très impressionnée par ta performance...
 mais ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Une mini caméra espionne t'a filmée lorsque tu as passé le mur des 6K pendant tes activités nocturnes (ça  n'a pas l'air d'être trop douloureux...).  
Je crois que tu étais "sensiblement" en train de rédiger ce post-ci. 
On aurait pu faire une fête groupée avec Cal et PZ (et aussi Mickaël qui se cache dans le "no thanks!" ), on aurait pu faire péter les cahuètes et la p'tite poire dans la même soirée ! 

Magicienne ânonne récompense ! 

Grrrizettes.


----------



## Vanda

Mais moi, j' avais un motif de me plaindre: vous n'est pas allées à le forum portuguais pour nous aider!  Arggh, let me come back to shallow waters.  

Parabéns, Géve. I know your contribution is very much appreciated by all!


----------



## Gévy

Wuaouhhhhhhhhh, t'aurais pas des crampes dans les doigts après tout ça ? J'espère que tu fais un échauffement tous les jours avant de tapoter ton clavier. Six mille coups de mains, c'est beau, pour de vrai.

Bravo, ma jolie ! Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Félicitations, *Gève*. Une moyenne de presque 10 posts par jour est une prouesse d'abnégation... 

J'apprécie tes commentaires, ta persévérance et ton humour.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Grand Evènement           Véritablement Ebouriffant_


_Enchaînant     Vocabulaire           Et                      Grammaire_

_Voici           l' Erudite                 Geve                   Encensée_

_Elégance,       Gouaille, Eclectisme,           Vivacité_

Vivent tes 6000 (posts) et les suivants, mais la myriade c'est quand ?


​


----------



## mickaël

Pour t'encourager à passer ce que tu sais, que c'est une honte à ton âge canonique. 

Félicitations Geve.


----------



## Thomas1

*Félicitations, Geve !*

*Meci pour tes posts et messages très utiles et précieux, c'est toujour plaisir de les lire ! *


*Thomas*​


----------



## DearPrudence

Ouh la la, comment passer après tout ça ?! Je comprends pourquoi certains se ruent pour ouvrir un fil. Je crois que je vais faire un résumé très succint : 
*merci, bravo & félicitations, Geve 

* (bon, & WR qui marche quand il a le temps n'aide pas non plus à écrire )


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Geve 

Tu prendras bien un petit holorime pour les 6000 ? 
Aujourd'hui ce sera un franco-français (c'est quand même 'achement moins dur )

Geve justicière, ci-mis le bonnet, superbe mais sage en tout, un mot el's'dit :
"J'ai fait* juste ici hier six mille beaux, nets, superbes messages, en toute modestie." 


* pardon pour la prononciation complètement foireuse de ton pseudo


----------



## geve

Comme vous savez déjà tous comme je vous aime, plutôt que de vous remercier un par un, je vais vous faire la leçon.  Et je la ferai en anglais, car 1) c'est un bon exercice 2) ça m'est venu en anglais de toute façon et 3) les francophones de ce forum n'ont pas le monopole de mon affection. 
_______________________________________________________________


Ladies and gentlemen, in today's lecture GEVE will perform an auto-dissection. This is going to take a while, so take a seat or leave now, for the speaker doesn't like to be interrupted by the sound of slamming doors. You might want to have a cool or hot drink (depending on the weather conditions where you live) close to hand, and possibly some snack too to stay the course (pun intended, haha). Be sure you jot down everything you can because this animal is one of a kind - though evidence seems to show that an unusual number of creatures of her kind pasture on the surroundings. So here goes:

I read threads like I read stories: titles intrigue me, and I just need to know more. It happens quite often that while searching the dictionary, I come across a link to the forums that obviously has nothing to do with the meaning I'm interested in, but I can't help following the link: I got caught. 
Threads are like exceptionally good soap operas: I feel the irrepressible urge to watch the next episodes, and as I hesitantly mouse over the thread title existential questions pop into my mind, such as "This is an interesting question, I too wonder how this would translate", or "Hm, strange, I didn't know this structure, I wonder how it's used?" 
Sometimes I really have a hard time unlogging, and I think the explanation goes back to childhood: just one last story, Mummy, pleaaaase! 
Et le filon ne tarit jamais. There's always another thread to read, a new post to check. I guess this is yet another reason to give meaningful titles to threads : "translation please" or "anyone speaks french here i really need ur help 4 my homework thats due yesterday" isn't enough to lure me in. And - en toute modestie - people _need_ me in their threads! 
So the time I save by not flicking through the pages of a paper dictionary, I lose it back by wandering off-track more often than not. But then it's not really wasted time of course. If it weren't for this nasty tendency of mine I wouldn't be where I am or who I am today. (hum, I wonder if it really is such a good thing?)

I see you're yawning - worry you not! There is a point to all this rambling on: I have to thank all the people who make this place what it is. Each and everyone of you here contributed to make me feel in harmony with my wordsmithing self. (oh, and did you know I could be lyrical too?) 
And there's something else: This forum is one of these priceless places where age, social condition, health etc. do not matter as much as one single characteristic shared by all: enthusiasm. Vous êtes beaux, vous êtes intelligents. (yes, I always get back to that!)
Thank you, people. You're my favourite dictionary, a time-saving translation support as well as a time-consuming but oh so rewarding hobby, a lively friend in good times and a support in difficult ones. I am proud to be a member - an unsubstantiated pride if there is one, for I can only be a member: it's not something I can help.

I'll conclude this lecture by an anecdote: one day, my sister was reading a book in the subway - a fiction that had quite a success in France at least, filled with positive thinking and with an optimistic look on life and relationships (_Ensemble c'est tout_, for those who know it). A middle-aged woman came to her and said with great emotion: you're so lucky to read this book at this time of your life! 
Well, I'm glad I found this place early enough. 

Ladies and gentlemen, this is the end of the lecture. Thank you for your attention. The speaker will be available for further questions in the lobby - right this way, please, to the left.


----------



## zazap

Euh, je me laisserai pas intimider par ton "speech", je voulais juste te féliciter... Bravo pour tous tes beaux posts!
zazap​


----------



## Mate

Querida Geve: 

Tampoco yo me dejaré intimidar por tu tan formidable como inexistente poder de síntesis .

Desde las ahora gélidas pero siempre insondables pampas te envío mis más sinceras felicitaciones .

Mateamargo


----------



## 94kittycat

Félicitations, geve! Merci pout tout ton aide sur les forums! Vos réponses sont tounours très informatives et utiles!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Geve of my heart: I know I promised more French words for your next postiversary, but I also said to myself I wouldn't be so late next time and, oh well...

I'm so embarrassed, that all I can say is: Congrats! It's always a pleasure to know you're still around and rockin' just as usual!

A huuuuge kiss from the North of South America,
Mrs. Always Late.


----------



## geve

Executive summary of my post #12 for the latecomers (but the lecturer appreciates a cheerful audience regardless of their time of arrival - and I understand that you've been busy, Sweetie V ): Vous êtes beaux, vous êtes intelligents. Merci !


----------



## nichec

Oh, I'm so glad that you are the first one I met here two years ago, and I'm so glad that you are still here with me (with us)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je te souhaite, spécialement aujourd'hui, des myriades d'autres posts ici tous au moins aussi utiles et plein d'esprit que les précédents.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je m'en vais de ce pas acquérir un myriamètre pour compter les myriades à venir. (Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, j'ai compté sur mes orteils, mais j'en ai plus assez en stock ! N'en déduis pas que je compte comme un pied )

B O N     M Y R I A D I V E R S A I R E !!!​


----------



## geve

Mince, ça devient gênant.  Du sable, des orteils : que des choses que j'aime ! Les filles, vous me gâtez !!

And nichec, my post above applies to you, too.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis à la fois en retard, et juste à temps 

6 000 posts, c'est impressionnant, mais une myriade... ou 10 kilojours ... ça semble nettement plus long que 27 ans.  

À toi Geve, je souhaite au moins 3 autres myriades de jours heureux (quant à moi, je me contenterai de 2)  et à nous, le plaisir de lire des centaines d'autres de tes kiloposts. 



> Raisonner en jours, donne un autre regard sur la vie. C'était d'ailleurs le sujet d'une belle chanson de Françoiz Breut, "vingt à trente mille jours" (sur l'album éponyme en 2000)
> 
> _C'est sûr, pour bien faire, c'est trop court,_
> _N'avoir devant soit que vingt à trente mille jours... Source ici_


À défaut d'un myriamètre, j'ai trouvé un kiloday et un kiloversaires et si ni l'un ni l'autre fonctionne, t'essaieras ça

*Bon post 6e Gev'versaire et joyeux myriadiversaire !!*​


----------



## zam

On pourrait faire passer tous les forums WR au peigne fin par les meilleurs limiers de la planète, on ne trouverait pas de forero/forera plus serviable, plus plaisante, plus attachante, plus avide de connaissances, plus dévouée, et plus fine linguiste et grammairienne que Geve.

Geve, pour tout le peuple WR, c’est talent immense, humour décoiffant, bonté, abnégation, sacrifice, dévouement, don de soi… 

Si j’étais Immortel en habit vert, je décréterais l’adjectif « gévien » synonyme de toutes ces qualités là. 
Si j’étais Monsieur Petit Robert, Monsieur Grand Robert, Monsieur Larousse Encyclopédique en Dix Volumes, ou Monsieur Grevisse, j’imposerais l’usage de cet adjectif dans le français de tous les jours. 
Si j’étais à la tête de la Commission générale de terminologie et néologie, je ferais publier au journal officiel, par décision ministérielle, son introduction dans la langue française.

Geve, c’est la Emmeline Pankhurst des opprimés de la grammaire, la Florence Nightingale des malades du mot, la Marie Curie des atteints de l’imparfait du subjonctif, la Pasteurette des enragés de la concordance des temps, la Mère Thérésa des indigents du lexique, la Sœur Emmanuelle des nécessiteux d’idées, la Sainte Germaine des orphelins du verbe, la Bernadette Soubirous des infirmes de la syntaxe.

6000 bonnes actions et tant d’autres attentions invisibles, autant de milliers d’heures passées nuit et jour au chevet des alités des pronominaux, des mal portants des pluriels en -ail, des mal fichus des verbes en -oir, des accidentés du mauvais temps, des victimes de tous les modes, des souffreteux de l’étymologie, des désaccordés des accords, des indisposés de la formule, des moribonds de l’orthographe, des patraques de la subordonnée, des hypocondriaques de la conjugaison, des déprimés du complément d’objet indirect, des névrosés des verbes intransitifs, des neurasthéniques du ne explétif, des mutilés des racines et préfixes, des égrotants des accords participatifs, des perturbés des interrogatifs, des abattus de la page blanche, des anéantis du passif, des mal en point de la liaison, des grands souffrants du mal d’inspiration et des traumatisés du déterminant en phase terminale… 

Je n’ose imaginer ce qu’on ferait tous sans Geve. 
Sans doute végéterait-on, ou errerait-on sans fin dans les limbes du Net comme des âmes en peine, tels des zombies décérébrés, des fantômes mono-neuronés qui sont là à attendre, à se morfondre, tout en se languissant de rencontrer le sauveur qui les guidera hors des ténèbres, vers les lumières de la connaissance linguistique.
Peut-être même traînerait-on notre mal-vivre d’analyse en analyse, notre mal-être de psy en psy, notre mal-avoir de grammairien en grammairien. Qui sait ? 

On pourrait dire, bien commodément ma foi, que si Geve n’existait pas, il faudrait l’inventer. Mais diable que cette expression paraît bien absurde et dénuée de sens quand on prend conscience de la tâche sisyphéenne que cela représenterait ! 
Comment inventer une Geve  ? L’intelligence humaine est certes capable des exploits les plus insensés, mais pour le coup, la mission serait tout bonnement impossible.

Un grand merci et encore un immense bravo à toi Docteur Geve.


----------



## geve

Nicomon, elle est superbe cette chanson!!   3 myriades, ça fait beaucoup... il va falloir que je réfléchisse.

Zam :  Mon dieu, mais que c'est gênant.  Et en public, en plus !  Mais voyons, c'est moi la souffreteuse, la moribonde, la neurasthénique, la patraque, la perturbée !  Faisons donc une thérapie de groupe, on se vaut bien les uns les autres.   (je m'arrête car je suis à court de smileys)


----------



## jlc246

I see that time and posts have moved on while I was off working. (I'd rather be here!) I loved your lecture -- someday we must toast the joys of WR with a San Antonio Margarita and ... a glass of French wine, perhaps? or brandy?

Happy Postiversary to you,
Happy Postiversary to you,
Happy Postiversary dear Geve,
Happy Postiversary to you.

And many more! Best wishes, jlc


----------



## Hakro

Félicitacions, Gève, en mon nom et au nom de ton collègue Mustanaamio!

Hakro


----------



## jonquiliser

Ehrm. I'm so very late, but then I thought, if I wait til you get to 7,000, there's still a little way to go, and I wanted to come and express my appreciation NOW! So here we go, a late but heartfelt congratulation, Geve, to a great forer, along with this lil' feller that grows in your honour!  J'aimerais te feliciter en français, mais ça would take me ze whole evening, you know...! Stay around, see you around


----------



## LaurentK

Vu arriver Jonquiliser; agit comme un tranquilizer.
Y'a pas à y r'venir faut y'aller. 
Pour rien au monde rater Geve, eh! Givré! J'y vais...
By Jove par Geve Six Mille c'est pas du simili. Ni blablatage ni rabattage.
De l'abattage, en avoir sans en faire, c'est tout Geve.

Un admirateur givré (donc transi), mi orange mi citron et complètement ...


----------



## geve

....prenez-en donc un petit, il paraît que c'est bon pour la tension....


----------

